# HDMI cable into RX-V675 always moving around,losing signal



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

If anyone shows up on Shark Tank to pitch a new HDMI CONNECTOR that actually 'locks', and does not wiggle out on its own causing major frustration issues with loosing TV signal, I'll give him or her many kudos.

...I have a Yamaha RX-V 675 Receiver, and Time-Warner cable, Sony BD player, Samsung 46" LCD HDTV, mounted on the wall, using a Certified In-Wall 12' HDMI cable.
...Everything is connected to my receiver, and at any given time, we lose signal and get the snowy picture, then I have to reach in the back of the receiver and wiggle so slightly to the right and left until we get the picture back..VERY FRUSTRATING!!!
So I called MONOPRICE, and they said that have a 90 degree swivel adaptor that the in- wall plugs into, then this plugs into the back of the receiver. $3.00. Great product, that lasted about three months, but now it's doing this all over again.

WHY OR WHY has no one (as far as I know) invent any kind of locking HDMI cable? 
This seems so crazy, since the advent of RCA Sheathed cables, but HDMI? ....it's 'hincky' at best.

I just can't understand how this HDMI cable can move on its own. I know SoCal has had too many Earthquakes lately, and that would certainly do it, but this has happened too many times, even before all these Earthquakes. 

Do HDMI cables get stretched out over time? It's going to be a hassle to replace the 12' in-wall HDMI cable, so I'm trying to find out as much as I can first.

Thank you!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I remember a post a while back about a locking cabel, can't seem to find it. I did find this however.

http://www.amazon.com/Accell-B104C-007B-40-AVGrip-locking-Connector/dp/B002ISX8ME/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396701315&sr=8-1&keywords=locking+hdmi+cable

and this, which looks like a good or even better option:

http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Echo-lock-Universal-HDMI/dp/B001QV2AKK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1396701315&sr=8-2&keywords=locking+hdmi+cable


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

I thought that the Yamaha Receiver's female Display/TV IN-HDMI just got a little stretched out, causing this problem, and since I had another six months left on the Five year warranty, I took it back to Fry's and got a newer model replacement. 
This was fine for the first three months, now it's doing the same thing again!
So the next (radical as it seems) step, is to replace the 12' IN-Wall HDMI from TV,to Receiver. What a hassle!
I'm thinking this may not solve the problem.

That 90 degree swivel HDMI plug from MONOPRICE seemed like a good idea, but now I'm back to square one. Some suggestions were to apply glue on the HDMI ???? I would never do that, or spend oodles of money for Monster Cable, it's all X's and O's, no matter what brand.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I've been having my Yamaha receiver for a couple years now and never encountered this issue. Do you move it around a lot or something? And I'm with you I definitely wouldn't glue the hdmi cable in place. Lol


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

This is a potential problem with all HDMI connectors. The connector itself can get loose or the solder connections at the board can crack. If the latter, it can be very difficult to get to to repair, and requires some skillful soldering in many cases, if it can be fixed without replacing the board. I suggest care in placing HDMI connections and not leaving them stressed.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I use those paper/plastic coated bread wire ties to tie the cables to my rack. Takes the stress off the connector, never had a problem...yet.


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

i was having the same problem with my optical cable from my tv to receiver.. it kept falling out the tv.. just grabbed same tape, got it in there nice and taped it up to make sure it wouldn't move.. tape might work for you too.


----------



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

*Locking HDMI Cables for loose cable, lost signals!!!!*

Hi all,
Well, my last post her was back in April, and I am still having problems. I have looked into the locking cables, but I need to know, if they will damage the female port on the yamaha receiver.

Locking HDMI Cables - Good or Bad????

I've had a multitude of issues with my YAMAHA RECEIVER RX-V475, which I bought at FRY'S, along with a 6.1 Surround sound speakers, I bought at my local Hsu Sound Speaker Company.
I have the 46' TV mounted on wall, with an In-wall CL2 certified 24G 12' HDMI Cable. Monoprice.

After constantly fighting with the signal loss, I went back to FRY'S, and since I had a one year warranty left, they exchanged the older unit, with a brand new Yamaha RX-V675....

After hooking this one up, same exact problem. So I know after having issues with both AV receivers, this problem is not the receivers themselves, but has to be with the HDMI cable male end.

I even replaced this cable with another from Monoprice, but still, the same issues.

I actually only need 10' ft. So maybe my problem is because it's braided, and that extra length is causing my HDMI cable to constantly lose it's signal, and I have to spend between 6 and 10 times per hour, ever slowly, moving the cable at the TV-IN Port, until I get a signal again...VERY FRUSTRATING! It's too stiff, in the back.

I contacted a place that sells locking HDMI cables, they told me that the only length they have to go in-wall, starts at 16' feet. Their 10' ft. is only a standard utility cable, and not rated for in-wall application.
Yamaha told me the shorter run the better, to help against degradation of the signal. (similar to speaker run lengths)
and to go get a standard 10' ft. HDMI Cable....SHOULD I BE CONCERNED WITH OVERHEATING, AND STARTING A FIRE IN THE WALL? I am not sure how hot these standard cables get, but again, I'm worried about the heat.

So, for an application with a mounted 46'' TV, with a distance run of needed 10', with the cable hidden inside the wall, and the only type of HDMI cable, that will help stop this problem, are LOCKING HDMI'S, which would you recommend? (Sorry, Monster Cable is not in my budget)
Thank You


----------

